# Annie was in her first dog fight!



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You are probably wondering why this is under "Braggs!!!!" I guess it could have fit several places, but I am proud of Annie - so here is the back story....

Annie has been dog reactive/aggressive her entire life. I remember her younger days, when I walked her with two leads, a prong collar and a muzzle. She absolutely hated other dogs. In her old age, she has become much less reactive. Perhaps she has old dog dementia and doesn't remember she hates other dogs. At any rate, in all the years I have owned her, I have never allowed her to attack another dog.

Fast forward, Annie is almost 14 years old. We go for our old lady walks now - one leash, leather collar, no prong or muzzle. She mostly ignores other dogs on our walks. One night, I stopped to talk to a neighbor who lives a few blocks over. Annie was waiting patiently. Next thing I knew, the mans' dog had somehow escaped the back of his house, ran up the side and attacked Annie from behind. The old lady turned around like "Oh no he didnt!" It was all snarling and teeth, but nobody got hurt. 

The man gained control of his dog. It was clear his medium sized mutt would have gone after Annie again in a heartbeat. On the other hand, once it was over, Annie sat calmly. She wasn't reactive, or stressed - just totally relaxed, like nothing ever happened. I was very proud of her response.

As we walked away, there seemed to be a little skip in Annie's 14 year old step. She was clearly smiling. It was the most excitement she has had in a long time. I think she thoroughly enjoyed her little scuffle.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good girl Annie, you dont need to take any crap from them youngin's.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd say considering what happened, the old girl handled herself pretty well . I know exactly what you mean too about the hop in the step.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's great, good girl Annie!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good girl! Don't take no nonsense from them young whippersnappers!


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

That story made me giggle at my desk. Thank you. Good girl Annie, you get em!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You go girl!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom:
This was a funny statement. It made me chuckle.



> Perhaps she has old dog dementia and doesn't remember she hates other dogs.


Perhaps in a past life she was a Scottish Soccer Fan Hooligan, as you said she had a bit more spring to her step after her scuffle....


(I'm glad that you and she were ok, and no holes)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job Annie! What a great girl!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL! Thanks guys! Annie wishes to thank all of you for your support. Even though she would love to have another skirmish, she know that will never be allowed. Nonetheless, Annie wants you to know that despite, her age, arthritis and weak rear end......she could absolutely have taken that little beast. Beware the seniors!


----------



## chela (Aug 14, 2011)

Go, Annie!!!


----------

